

Startup Quote: Jon Yongfook Cockle, founder, Curious Forest - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1676096050

======
raychancc
Ship early and quietly, talk to early-adopters and improve. Keep doing that in
cycles.

\- Jon Yongfook Cockle (@yongfook)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1676096050>

